# When should I know(Y/N)?



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey all new here&#8230; looks like a great place&#8230; and has tons of info&#8230;

I got a card a while back for my PD, I signed the list, filled out the 40+ page application. I turned in all required paperwork. I interviewed back in Oct. The LT told me everything went well and I was in the top running&#8230; The last time I spoke with the BG investigator (Sgt.) was Oct. 23; he said everything was going good&#8230;

My question is: How long normally does it take for them to make their selection(s)? 
This is driving my crazy&#8230; I rush home everyday to check the mail&#8230;


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, it's honestly been only two weeks.... i would have to say that for every potential candidate the background investigator has to do approx. 40 hours worth of work and depending on how many candidates that person is dealing with it could take quite a while. I would wait about a month and then call your department to verify the status of your background investigation. Just my suggestion - best of luck!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Top Dog (Jan 29, 2006)

Some towns are just slow... No news is good news... they should tell you either way


----------



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

usaf1199a said:


> Well, it's honestly been only two weeks.... i would have to say that for every potential candidate the background investigator has to do approx. 40 hours worth of work and depending on how many candidates that person is dealing with it could take quite a while. I would wait about a month and then call your department to verify the status of your background investigation. Just my suggestion - best of luck!


Thanks


----------



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

Bump



juice said:


> I got a card a while back for my PD, I signed the list, filled out the 40+ page application. I turned in all required paperwork. I interviewed back in Oct. The LT told me everything went well and I was in the top running&#8230; The last time I spoke with the BG investigator (Sgt.) was Oct. 23; he said everything was going good&#8230;
> 
> My question is: How long normally does it take for them to make their selection(s)?
> This is driving my crazy&#8230; I rush home everyday to check the mail&#8230;


----------



## kencop93 (Apr 20, 2006)

juice said:


> Bump


Theres alot of different factors to take in consideration. Who the appointing authority is. Who is on the list( IE: Friends or relatives of friends) Money.. Is it already approved , did they transfer money and so on. Does it have to go before the Selectmen or City Council. Ive seen depts interview on thursday and make notifications on tuesday. Just remember.. If you got the job they will call you.


----------

